# CFD and FEM part3



## Securitysuite (27 يونيو 2010)

*Computational Acoustics of Noise Propagation in Fluids - Finite and Boundary Element Methods *
Springer | 2008 | ISBN: 3540774475 | 578 pages | PDF | 11,3 MB 

Among numerical methods applied in acoustics, the Finite Element Method (FEM) is normally favored for interior problems whereas the Boundary Element Method (BEM) is quite popular for exterior ones.

That is why this valuable reference provides a complete survey of methods for computational acoustics, namely FEM and BEM. It demonstrates that both methods can be effectively used in the complementary cases.

The chapters by well-known authors are evenly balanced: 10 chapters on FEM and 10 on BEM. An initial conceptual chapter describes the derivation of the wave equation and supplies a unified approach to FEM and BEM for the harmonic case. A categorization of the remaining chapters and a personal outlook complete this introduction. In what follows, both FEM and BEM are discussed in the context of very different problems.

Firstly, this comprises numerical issues, e.g. convergence, multi-frequency solutions and highly efficient methods; and secondly, solutions techniques for the particular difficulties that arise with external problems, e.g. discussion of absorbing boundaries for FEM and treatment of the non-uniqueness problem for BEM. Finally, both parts on FEM and on BEM are completed by chapters on related problems, e.g. formulations for fluid-structure interaction. In addition to time-harmonic problems, transient problems are considered in some chapters. Many theoretical and industrial applications are presented.



Credits to original uploader

http://www.file2box.net/jemq4769sayx






*Noboru Kikuchi "Finite Element Methods in Mechanics"*
Cambridge University Press | English | 1995-06-30 | ISBN: 0521339723 | 436 pages | DJVU | 2,4 MB


This is a textbook written for mechanical engineering students at the first year graduate level. As such, it emphasizes the development of finite element methods used in applied mechanics. The book starts with fundamental formulations of heat conduction and linear elasticity and derives the weak form (i.e. the principle of virtual work in elasticity) from a boundary value problem that represents the mechanical behaviour of solids and fluids. Finite element approximations are then derived from this weak form. The book contains many useful exercises and the author appropriately provides the student with computer programs in both BASIC and FORTRAN for solving them. Furthermore, a workbook is available with additional computer listings, and also an accompanying disc that contains the BASIC programs for use on IBM-PC microcomputers and their compatibles. Thus the usefulness and versatility of this text is enhanced by the student's ability to practise problem solving on accessible microcomputers.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/sc8gzbbcc






*Meshless Methods in Solid Mechanics*
Publisher: Springer | 200 pages | April 28, 2006 | ISBN 0387307362 | PDF | 2 MB 


Finite element method has been the dominant technique in computational mechanics in the past decades, and it has made significant contributions to the developments in engineering and science. Nevertheless, finite element method is not well suited to problems having severe mesh distortion owing to extremely large deformations of materials, encountering moving discontinuities such as crack propagation along arbitrary and complex paths, involving considerable meshing and re-meshing in structural optimization problems, or having multidomain of influence in multi-phenomenon physical problems. It is impossible to completely overcome those mesh-related difficulties by a mesh-based method. The highly structured nature of finite element approximations imposes severe penalties in the solutions of those problems.

Distinguishing with finite element, finite difference and finite volume methods, meshless method discretizes the continuum body only with a set of nodal points and the approximation is constructed entirely in terms of nodes. There is no need of mesh or elements in this method. It does not posses the mesh related difficulties, eliminates at least part of the FE structure, and provides an approach with more flexibility in the applications in engineering and science.

The meshless method started to capture the interest of a broader community of researchers only several years ago, and now it becomes a growing and evolving field. It is showing that this is a very rich area to be explored, and has great promise for many very challenging computational problems. On the one hand, great developments on meshless methods have been achieved. On the other hand, there are many aspects of meshless methods that could be benefit from improvements. A broader community of researchers can bring divergent skills and backgrounds to bear on the task of improving this method.

The main objective of this book is to provide a textbook for graduate courses on the computational analysis of continuum and solid mechanics based on meshless (also known as mesh free) methods. It can also be used as a reference book for engineers and scientists who are exploring the physical world through computer simulations. Emphasis of this book is given to the understanding of the physical and mathematical characteristics of the procedures of computational solid mechanics. It naturally brings the essence, advantages and challenging problems of meshless methods into the picture.

The subjects in this book cover the fundamentals of continuum mechanics, the integral formulation methods of continuum problems, the basic concepts of finite element methods, and the methodologies, formulations, procedures, and applications of various meshless methods. It also provides general and detailed procedures of meshless analysis on elastostatics, elastodynamics, non-local continuum mechanics and plasticity with a large number of numerical examples. Some basic and important mathematical methods are included in the Appendixes. For the readers who want to gain knowledge through hands-on experience, the meshless programs for elastostatics and elastodynamics are also introduced in the book.

Credits to original uploader

http://uploading.com/files/m1eb9m41/22452.pdf






* T. J. Chung, "Computational Fluid Dynamics" *
Cambridge University Press | 2002 | ISBN: 0521594162 | 800 pages | Djvu | 10,1 MB 

Computational fluid dynamics (CFD) techniques are used to study and solve complex fluid flow and heat transfer problems. This comprehensive text ranges from elementary concepts for the beginner to state-of-the-art CFD for the practitioner. It discusses and illustrates the basic principles of finite difference (FD), finite element (FE), and finite volume (FV) methods, with step-by-step hand calculations. Chapters go on to examine structured and unstructured grids, adaptive methods, computing techniques, and parallel processing. Finally, the author describes a variety of practical applications to problems in turbulence, reacting flows and combustion, acoustics, combined mode radiative heat transfer, multiphase flows, electromagnetic fields, and relativistic astrophysical flows. Students and practitioners--particularly in mechanical, aerospace, chemical, and civil engineering--will use this authoritative text to learn about and apply numerical techniques to the solution of fluid dynamics problems.

http://uploading.com/files/aafaemf3/CompFluidDynam.rar






* Steen Krenk, "Non-linear Modeling and Analysis of Solids and Structures" *
Cambridge University Press | 2009 | ISBN: 0521830540 | 360 pages | PDF | 2,2 MB 

This book presents a theoretical treatment of nonlinear behavior of solids and structures in such a way that it is suitable for numerical computation, typically using the Finite Element Method. Starting out from elementary concepts, the author 
systematically uses the principle of virtual work, initially illustrated by truss structures, to give a self-contained and rigorous account of the basic methods. The author illustrates the combination of translations and rotations by finite deformation beam theories in absolute and co-rotation format, and describes the deformation of a three-dimensional continuum in material form. A concise introduction to finite elasticity is followed by an extension to elasto-plastic materials via internal variables and the maximum dissipation principle. Finally, the author presents numerical techniques for solution of the nonlinear global equations and summarizes recent results on momentum and energy conserving integration of time-dependent problems. Exercises, examples and algorithms are included throughout.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZZVX3YJ






*Fundamentals of the Finite Element Method for Heat and Fluid Flow by R. W. Lewis (Repost)*
Publisher: Wiley | Pages: 356 | 2004-05-28 | ISBN 0470847891 | PDF | 9.4 MB

Heat transfer is the area of engineering science which describes the energy transport between material bodies due to a difference in temperature. The three different modes of heat transport are conduction, convection and radiation. In most problems, these three modes exist simultaneously. However, the significance of these modes depends on the problems studied and often, insignificant modes are neglected.

Very often books published on Computational Fluid Dynamics using the Finite Element Method give very little or no significance to thermal or heat transfer problems. From the research point of view, it is important to explain the handling of various types of heat transfer problems with different types of complex boundary conditions. Problems with slow fluid motion and heat transfer can be difficult problems to handle. Therefore, the complexity of combined fluid flow and heat transfer problems should not be underestimated and should be dealt with carefully.


http://uploading.com/files/3c6ca882/0162.pdf






* Meinhard T. Schobeiri, "Fluid Mechanics for Engineers: A Graduate Textbook" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 3642115934 | 495 pages | PDF | 28,3 MB 

The *******s of this book covers the material required in the Fluid Mechanics Graduate Core Course (MEEN-621) and in Advanced Fluid Mechanics, a Ph.D-level elective course (MEEN-622), both of which I have been teaching at Texas A&M University for the past two decades. While there are numerous undergraduate fluid mechanics texts on the market for engineering students and instructors to choose from, there are only limited texts that comprehensively address the particular needs of graduate engineering fluid mechanics courses. To complement the lecture materials, the instructors more often recommend several texts, each of which treats special topics of fluid mechanics. This circumstance and the need to have a textbook that covers the materials needed in the above courses gave the impetus to provide the graduate engineering community with a coherent textbook that comprehensively addresses their needs for an advanced fluid mechanics text. Although this text book is primarily aimed at mechanical engineering students, it is equally suitable for aerospace engineering, civil engineering, other engineering disciplines, and especially those practicing professionals who perform CFD-simulation on a routine basis and would like to know more about the underlying physics of the commercial codes they use. Furthermore, it is suitable for self study, provided that the reader has a sufficient knowledge of calculus and differential equations. 


http://depositfiles.com/de/files/xwlepl2ds






*Abdulnaser Sayma,"Computational Fluid Dynamics"*
Publisher: Ventus Publishing ApS | ISBN: 8776814304 | edition 2009 | PDF | 133 pages | 3.9 mb

This book provides the basics of Computational Fluid Dynamics (CFD) appropriate to modern day undergraduate study. The aim is to bridge the gap between books focusing on detailed theoretical analysis and commercial software user’s guides which do not contain significant theory. The book provides the reader with the theoretical background of basic CFD methods without going into deep detail into the mathematics or numerical algorithms.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E1B0N5BB






​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Hans Ziegler, "Introduction to Thermomechanics" *
North-Holland Pub. Co | 1977 | ISBN: 0720404320 | 308 pages | Djvu | 2,2 MB 

Table of *******s

Chapter 1. Mathematical preliminaries
1.1. Cartesian tensors
1.2. Tensor algebra
1.3. Principal axes
1.4. Tensor analysis
Chapter 2. Kinematics
2.1. The state of motion
2.2. Small displacements
2.3. Material derivatives
2.4. Continuity
Chapter 3. Kinetics
3.1. The momentum theorems
3.2. The state of stress
3.3. The energy theorem
Chapter 4. Thermodynamics
4.1. The classical theory
4.2. State variables
4.3. The field theory
Chapter 5. Material properties
5.1. Basic concepts !
5.2. Fluids without internal parameters
5.3. Elastic solids
6.2. Steady potential flows
6.3. The plane problem
Chapter 7. Linear elasticity
7.1. Basic equations
7.2. Torsion
7.3. Crystals
7.4. Thermoelasticity
Chapter 8. Inviscid gases
8.1. Basic equations
8.2. Simple applications
8.3. Subsonic and supersonic flow
Chapter 9. Viscous fluids
9.1. Basic equations
9.2. Incompressible Newtonian liquids
9.3. Turbulence
9.4. Non-Newtonian liquids
Chapter 10. Plastic bodies
10.1. Viscoplastic bodies
10.2. Perfectly plastic bodies
10.3. Plane problems
10.4. Generalizations
Chapter 11. Viscoelasticity
11.1. One-dimensional models
11.2. Hereditary integrals
11.3. Constitutive relations
Chapter 12. General tensors
12.1. Tensor algebra
12.2. Tensor analysis
Chapter 13. Large displacements
13.1. Displacements and strains
13.2. Stresses and rate of deformation work
Chapter 14, Thermodynamic orthogonality
14.1. The governing functions
14.2. The thermodynamic forces
14.3. The orthogonality condition
14.4. Complex processes
14.5. Dissipation surfaces
Chapter 15, Maximal dissipation
15.1. Extremum principles
15.2. A deformation mechanism
15.3. Application to continua
Chapter 16, Non-Newtonian liquids
16.1. Constitutive equations
16.2. Approximations
16.3. The Green-Rivlin effect
Chapter 17, Plasticity
17.1. The orthogonality condition
17.2. The yield surface
17.3. A generalization
Chapter 18, Viscoelastic bodies
18.1. Internal parameters
18.2. Hereditary integrals
Bibliography

http://uploading.com/files/a59a2631/0720404320Thermomechanics.rar






*Mark Ainsworth, J. Tinsley Oden, "A Posterori Error Estimation in Finite Element Analysis"*
Wiley-Interscience | 2000-01-15 | ISBN: 047129411X | 240 pages | PDF | 5,4 MB

An up-to-date, one-stop reference–complete with applications

This volume presents the most up-to-date information available on a posteriori error estimation for finite element approximation in mechanics and mathematics. It emphasizes methods for elliptic boundary value problems and includes applications to incompressible flow and nonlinear problems.

Recent years have seen an explosion in the study of a posteriori error estimators due to their remarkable influence on improving both accuracy and reliability in scientific computing. In an effort to provide an accessible source, the authors have sought to present key ideas and common principles on a sound mathematical footing.

Topics covered in this timely reference include:

# Implicit and explicit a posteriori error estimators 
# Recovery-based error estimators 
# Estimators, indicators, and hierarchic bases
# The equilibrated residual method
# Methodology for the comparison of estimators
# Estimation of errors in quantities of interest

A Posteriori Error Estimation in Finite Element Analysis is a lucid and convenient resource for researchers in almost any field of finite element methods, and for applied mathematicians and engineers who have an interest in error estimation and/or finite elements.

http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/7635215/047129411X.rar​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Charles Hirsch, "Numerical Computation of Internal and External Flows,Volume 2: Computational Methods for Inviscid and Viscous Flows" *
Wiley | 1990 | ISBN: 0471924520 | 714 pages | PDF | 20,1 MB 

Numerical Computation of Internal and External Flows Volume 2: Computational Methods for Inviscid and Viscous Flows C. Hirsch, Vrije Universiteit Brussel, Brussels, Belgium This second volume deals with the applications of computational methods to the problems of fluid dynamics. It complements the first volume to provide an excellent reference source in this vital and fast growing area. The author includes material on the numerical computation of potential flows and on the most up-to-date methods for Euler and Navier-Stokes equations. The coverage is comprehensive and includes detailed discussion of numerical techniques and algorithms, including implementation topics such as boundary conditions. Problems are given at the end of each chapter and there are comprehensive reference lists. Of increasing interest, the subject has powerful implications in such crucial fields as aeronautics and industrial fluid dynamics. Striking a balance between theory and application, the combined volumes will be useful for an increasing number of courses, as well as to practitioners and researchers in computational fluid dynamics. *******s Preface Nomenclature Part V: The Numerical Computation of Potential Flows Chapter 13 The Mathematical Formulations of the Potential Flow Model Chapter 14 The Discretization of the Subsonic Potential Equation Chapter 15 The Computation of Stationary Transonic Potential Flows Part VI: The Numerical Solution of the System of Euler Equations Chapter 16 The Mathematical Formulation of the System of Euler Equations Chapter 17 The Lax — Wendroff Family of Space-centred Schemes Chapter 18 The Central Schemes with Independent Time Integration Chapter 19 The Treatment of Boundary Conditions Chapter 20 Upwind Schemes for the Euler Equations Chapter 21 Second-order Upwind and High-resolution Schemes Part VII: The Numerical Solution of the Navier-Stokes Equations Chapter 22 The Properties of the System of Navier-Stokes Equations Chapter 23 Discretization Methods for the Navier-Stokes Equations Index

From the Publisher
The two volumes in this series are devoted to the numerical modeling of fluid flows. The first volume covers the fundamentals of numerical discretization techniques and describes all the steps in the definition and development of a numerical simulation. The second volume complements the first by dealing with the application of computational methods to the problems of fluid dynamics. Together, the two volumes provide an excellent reference source for practitioners and researchers working in computational fluid dynamics. The series will also be useful in courses in computational fluid dynamics, providing comprehensive coverage and including discussion of the equations used and the circumstances in which they are suitable; the numerical techniques used and their solutions and methods for producing computer programs. Features end-of-chapter problems and comprehensive reference lists.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F5TELO5O






* Aerodynamics of the Helicopter *
Publisher: Ungar Pub Co | ISBN: 0804442754 | edition 1981 | PDF | 176 pages | 11,6 mb

Clearly written and well illustrated, this book provides the reader with a physical understanding of helicopter behavior, and a capability to quantitatively predict such behavior Written primarily for engineers and researchers, the book has also found wide readership amongst people, such as pilots and middle-level managers in industry and government, whose work requires them to have more than a general, qualitative understanding of the whys and wherefores of helicopter flight. Much of its success is credited to its approach which carefully guides the reader midway between a verbal, non-quantitative treatment on one hand, and a complex and highly mathematical exposition on the other. The emphasis on fundamentals makes the book an ideal, indeed necessary, first step towards the study or use of more sophisticated and comprehensive treatments

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/o63sgr9i8






*David Jou, Jose Casas-Vazquez, Georgy Lebon, "Extended Irreversible Thermodynamics"*
Springer | 1996-05-15 | ISBN: 3540607897 | 383 pages | DjVu | 4,4 MB

This is the first comprehensive monograph on a new thermodynamic theory that goes beyond the classical theory. In contrast to the classical approach, the local equilibrium hypothesis is abandoned, and the basic variables are complemented by non-equilibrium quantities. The statements behind extended thermodynamics are confirmed by the kinetic theory of gases and statistical mechanics. The book covers a wide spectrum of applications, and also contains a wide discussion of the foundations and the scope of the most current theories of non-equilibrium thermodynamics. The new edition reflects new developments and contains a new chapter on the interplay between hydrodynamics and thermodynamics, a field of active research.

http://turbobit.net/884ihoitxjep.html​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* K. K. Choi, Nam-Ho Kim, K.K. Choi, "Structural Sensitivity Analysis and Optimization, Vol. 2" *
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 0387233369 | 388 pages | PDF | 4 MB 

Structural design sensitivity analysis concerns the relationship between design variables available to the design engineer and structural responses determined by the laws of mechanics. The dependence of response measures such as displacement, stress, strain, natural frequency, buckling load, acoustic response, frequency response, noise-vibration-harshness (NVH), thermo-elastic response, and fatigue life on the material property, sizing, component shape, and configuration design variables is defined through the governing equations of structural mechanics. In this 2-volume set, first- and second- order design sensitivity analyses are presented for static and dynamics responses of both linear and nonlinear elastic structural systems, including elasto-plastic and frictional contact problems. 

Book 2 covers design sensitivity analysis of nonlinear structural systems using continuum design sensitivity analysis methods. It also discusses practical design tools and applications; sizing and shape design parameterization, design velocity field computation, numerical implementation of the sensitivity for general-purpose code development, and various other practical design applications. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EMAISXVI





*Thermoelasticity with Finite Wave Speeds (Oxford Mathematical Monographs)*
Oxford University Press, USA | 2009-12-13 | ISBN: 0199541647 | 496 pages | PDF | 1 MB

Generalized dynamic thermoelasticity is a vital area of research in continuum mechanics, free of the classical paradox of infinite propagation speeds of thermal signals in Fourier-type heat conduction. Besides that paradox, the classical dynamic thermoelasticity theory offers either unsatisfactory or poor descriptions of a solid's response at low temperatures or to a fast transient loading (say, due to short laser pulses). Several models have been developed and intensively studied over the past four decades, yet this book, which aims to provide a point of reference in the field, is the first monograph on the subject since the 1970s.

Thermoelasticity with Finite Wave Speeds focuses on dynamic thermoelasticity governed by hyperbolic equations, and, in particular, on the two leading theories: that of Lord-Shulman (with one relaxation time), and that of Green-Lindsay (with two relaxation times). While the resulting field equations are linear partial differential ones, the complexity of the theories is due to the coupling of mechanical with thermal fields. The mathematical aspects of both theories - existence and uniqueness theorems, domain of influence theorems, convolutional variational principles - as well as with the methods for various initial/boundary value problems are explained and illustrated in detail and several applications of generalized thermoelasticity are reviewed.
http://depositfiles.com/de/files/mwwoj8b0y





*Variational Principles of Continuum Mechanics: II. Applications*
Springer | 2009 | ISBN: 3540884688 | 430 pages | PDF | 2,3 MB 

The book reviews the two features of the variational approach: its use as a universal tool to describe physical phenomena and as a source for qualitative and quantitative methods of studying particular problems.

Berdichevsky’s work differs from other books on the subject in focusing mostly on the physical origin of variational principles as well as establishing their interrelations. For example, the Gibbs principles appear as a consequence of the Einstein formula for thermodynamic fluctuations rather than as the first principles of the theory of thermodynamic equilibrium. Mathematical issues are considered as long as they shed light on the physical outcomes and/or provide a useful technique for the direct study of variational problems. In addition, a thorough account of variational principles discovered in various branches of continuum mechanics is given.

This book, the second volume, describes how the variational approach can be applied to constructing models of continuum media, such as the theory of elastic plates; shells and beams; shallow water theory; heterogeneous mixtures; granular materials; and turbulence. It goes on to apply the variational approach to asymptotical analysis of problems with small parameters, such as the derivation of the theory of elastic plates, shells and beams from three-dimensional elasticity theory; and the basics of homogenization theory. A theory of stochastic variational problems is considered in detail too, along with applications to the homogenization of continua with random microstructures.


http://uploading.com/files/c2557239/vpcm2.rar​


----------



## redouane koulli (29 يونيو 2010)

je chercher se livre STP 
advenced finites element method in engineering

Yu-Qiu Long
Song Cen
Zhi-Fei Long *


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*Concepts and Applications of Finite Element Analysis, 3rd edition
By Robert D. Cook, David S. Malkus, Michael E. Plesha*
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons Inc | 648 pages | 1989-01 | ISBN: 0471847887 | PDF | 19.78 MB 

*Product Description:*


A structural mechanical approach to finite element analysis, now in a new edition. Contains over 750 problems (many of them new), introduces matrix methods early on and includes Fortran algorithms for solving numerous problems. Emphasis is physical and practical, rather than mathematical, and advanced topics such as nonlinear material behavior and structural dynamics are given comprehensive treatment.

http://rapidshare.com/files/280258029/Concepts_and_Applications_of_Finite_Element_Analysis.pdf





* Boundary Element Methods for Soil-Structure Interaction *
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 1402013000 | edition 2003 | PDF | 440 pages | 11,75 mb

This state-of-the-art book consists of up to date contributions from leading European researchers and practitioners centred on Soil-Structure Interaction problems. The Boundary Element Method is used as an appropriate solution technique for these problems involving complex geometries, and often unbounded media. For non-linear problems the Boundary Element Method is used in conjunction with the Finite Element Method. Other topics are treated, such as Fracture Mechanics, from which advanced methods may be taken for future use in Earthquake Engineering. Overall, the book provides an authoritative guide to the literature on the subject covered and is expected to be an invaluable tool for practising engineers, students and scholars in the fields of Structural, Geotechnical and Earthquake Engineering. Engineers and students may readily locate the materials or methods available for the solution of their particular problem while scholars may discover methods previously not considered for the particular application being considered.

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/238624/Boundary_Element_Methods_for_Soil-Structure_Interaction.zip





*Jean Donea, Antonio Huerta " Finite Element Methods for Flow Problems "*
Wiley | 2003-06-09 | ISBN: 0471496669 | 362 pages | PDF | 23.5 MB


“In recent years there have been significant developments in the development of stable and accurate finite element procedures for the numerical approximation of a wide range of fluid mechanics problems. Taking an engineering rather than a mathematical bias, this valuable reference resource details the fundamentals of stabilised finite element methods for the analysis of steady and time-dependent fluid dynamics problems. Organised into six chapters, this text combines theoretical aspects and practical applications and offers coverage of the latest research in several areas of computational fluid dynamics.
* Coverage includes new and advanced topics unavailable elsewhere in book form
* Collection in one volume of the widely dispersed literature reporting recent progress in this field
* Addresses the key problems and offers modern, practical solutions
Due to the balance between the concise explanation of the theory and the detailed description of modern practical applications, this text is suitable for a wide audience including academics, research centres and government agencies in aerospace, automotive and environmental engineering.”
http://rapidshare.com/files/259186883/femfp.rar
​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*The Finite Element Method in Engineering, Fourth Edition*
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann ( 2004-12-20 ) | 688 pages | ISBN : 0750678283 | PDF | 19 MB​

Finite Element Analysis is an analytical engineering tool developed in the 1960's by the Aerospace and nuclear power industries to find usable, approximate solutions to problems with many complex variables. It is an extension of derivative and integral calculus, and uses very large matrix arrays and mesh diagrams to calculate stress points, movement of loads and forces, and other basic physical behaviors. Students will find in this textbook a thorough grounding of the mathematical principles underlying the popular, analytical methods for setting up a finite element solution based on those mathematical equations. It quickly bridges that knowledge to a host of real-world applications--from structural design, to problems in fluid mechanics and thermodynamics. Professional engineers will benefit from the introduction to the many useful applications of finite element analysis, and will gain a better understanding of its limitations and special uses. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/23789810/77d5f73/The_Finite_Eleme.rar.html








*O. C. Zienkiewicz, R. L. Taylor "The Finite Element Method Set, Sixth Edition"*
Butterworth-Heinemann | English | 2006-01-11 | ISBN: 0750664312 | 1872 pages | PDF | 30,5 MB​

The sixth editions of these seminal books deliver the most up to date and comprehensive reference yet on the finite element method for all engineers and mathematicians. Renowned for their scope, range and authority, the new editions have been significantly developed in terms of both *******s and scope. Each book is now complete in its own right and provides self-contained reference; used together they provide a formidable resource covering the theory and the application of the universally used FEM. Written by the leading professors in their fields, the three books cover the basis of the method, its application to solid mechanics and to fluid dynamics. 

* This is THE classic finite element method set, by two the subject's leading authors 
* FEM is a constantly developing subject, and any professional or student of engineering involved in understanding the computational modelling of physical systems will inevitably use the techniques in these books 
* Fully up-to-date; ideal for teaching and reference

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/4x1y237uo



 




*Finite Element Method: Volume 1, The Basis*
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann (August 28, 2000) | 712 pages | ISBN : 0750650494 | DJVU | 5 MB​

In the years since the fourth edition of this seminal work was published, active research has further developed the Finite Element Method into the pre-eminent tool for the modelling of physical systems. Written by the pre-eminent professors in their fields, this new edition of the Finite Element Method maintains the comprehensive style of the earlier editions and authoritatively incorporates the latest developments of this dynamic field. Expanded to three volumes the book now covers the basis of the method and its application to advanced solid mechanics and also advanced fluid dynamics. Volume 1: The Basis is intended as a broad overview of the Finite Element Method. Aimed at undergraduates, postgraduates and professional engineers, it provides a complete introduction to the method.

http://hotfile.com/dl/22796069/cf9f7aa/Zienkiewicz.rar.html

​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

* Yijun Liu "Fast Multipole Boundary Element Method: Theory and Applications in Engineering"
August 2009 | English | ISBN-13: 978-0-521-11659-6 | 254 Pages | PDF | 6.14 MB​ The fast multipole method is one of the most important algorithms in computing developed in the 20th century. Along with the fast multipole method, the boundary element method (BEM) has also emerged, as a powerful method for modeling large-scale problems. BEM models with millions of unknowns on the boundary can now be solved on desktop computers using the fast multipole BEM. This is the first book on the fast multipole BEM, which brings together the classical theories in BEM formulations and the recent development of the fast multipole method. Two- and three-dimensional potential, elastostatic, Stokes flow, and acoustic wave problems are covered, supplemented with exercise problems and computer source codes. Applications in modeling nanocomposite materials, bio-materials, fuel cells, acoustic waves, and image-based simulations are demonstrated to show the potential of the fast multipole BEM. This book will help students, researchers, and engineers to learn the BEM and fast multipole method from a single source.​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/342593181/00KB05_R08.rar





512 pages | August 1, 2005 | 0750667222 | PDF | 4.5 Mb
This key text is written for senior undergraduate and graduate engineering students. It delivers a complete introduction to finite element methods and to automatic adaptation (error estimation) that will enable students to understand and use FEA as a true engineering tool. It has been specifically developed to be accessible to non-mathematics students and provides the only complete text for FEA with error estimators for non-mathematicians. Error estimation is taught on nearly half of all FEM courses for engineers at senior undergraduate and postgraduate level; no other existing textbook for this market covers this topic. 

* The only introductory FEA text with error estimation for students of engineering, scientific computing and applied mathematics
* Includes source code for creating and proving FEA error estimators
* Complete with homework exercises and supporting website with instructor's solutions manual
Download (RapidShare)

http://rapidshare.com/files/171085666/Finite_Element_Analysis_by_Akin_www.softarchive.net.pdf

​*​


----------



## Securitysuite (29 يونيو 2010)

*J. Blaauwendraad "Plates and FEM: Surprises and Pitfalls (Solid Mechanics and Its Applications)"*
Springer | English | 2010-02-01 | ISBN: 9048135958 | 418 pages | PDF | 22 MB


This textbook aims to be the bridge between plate theory and FE-software. Structural engineers must translate elastic analysis results into economic structure dimensions and reinforcement, which raises difficulties. Not all engineers are well enough equipped for the increasingly easy-to-use powerful programs. The problem is not lack of FE-knowledge, but rather ignorance of plate behaviour. Therefore, the book starts with classical plate theory for membrane and bending states, and proceeds to FE-practice. The text can be used for university courses, acts as practical preparation for the engineering profession, and as a guide to structural designers.

http://depositfiles.com/de/files/9hjcu7u9a





* Gennadiy P. Nikishkov, "Programming Finite Elements in Java" *
Springer | 2010 | ISBN: 184882971X | 402 pages | PDF | 3,1 MB 

The finite element method (FEM) is a computational technique for solving problems which are described by partial differential equations or which can be formulated as functional minimization. The FEM is commonly used in the design and development of products, especially where structural analysis is involved. The simple object model of the Java™ programming language lends itself to efficient implementation of FEM analysis.

Programming Finite Elements in Java™ teaches the reader FEM algorithms and their programming in Java™ through a single finite element Java™ program. The compact, simple code makes it straightforward to understand the algorithms and their implementation, thereby encouraging developers to extend the code to their own tasks. All of the main aspects of finite element techniques are considered:

• finite element solution;

• generation of finite element meshes; and

• visualization of finite element models and results with Java 3D™.

The step-by-step presentation includes algorithm programming and code explanation at each point. Problems and exercises are provided for each chapter, with Java™ source code and problem data sets available from the book’s webpage at springer.com/978-1-84882-971-8.

Graduate students using the FEM will find the simple but detailed object-oriented programming methods presented in this textbook to be of great assistance in understanding the FEM, including mesh generation and visualization. Programming Finite Elements in Java™ will also be of interest to senior undergraduates doing special studies encompassing the FEM. Researchers and practicing engineers already familiar with the FEM but seeking an alternative approach will find this book readily suited to self study.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3JLUK440

​


----------



## m_motlak (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكم من الكتب
كان افضل لو تحط مقدمة عن الموضوع المفيد جدا بالعربى
وازاى اتعلم من الكتب دى عن ال
fem 
وشكرا


----------



## خالد كنان (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير...كتب قيمة جدا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mghebib (14 ديسمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup^pppppppppp


----------

